
Show HN: Startups – This form will save you tons of $ in US taxes - artur_makly
https://www.investopedia.com/terms/1/83b-election.asp
======
artur_makly
A seasoned friend just alerted me about this form.

I registered my new startup with Stripe Atlas, but for some inexplicable
reason, they do not mention this very important step to take right after you
incorporate.

* and you have only 30-days to do this from the date of incorporation~ _

